# PEWs from reds/fawns



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all !

In one of my current litter from rich coloured fawn x red appeared a few PEWs, there was the same situation when I crossed argente x red to get fawns and chocolate brindle x red to get red brindle.
In these litters apart from PEWs there were also targeted: varieties red, chocolate sable and fawn.
But my question concerns these PEWs.
According to FinnMouse Site are they "the PEW can also be genetically pink-eyed Red (= Fawn) with ch/ch, ch/c, cch/cch or ce/ce" ?

Can I get from them any fawn/red if i will cross them with red/fawn ?
Or is it better to not use them in red/fawn breed ?
I just ask because I don't know what to do with them - sale or leave a few.

Thanks for help


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not a red breeder, but I wouldn't have thought that red based PEW would do anything worthwhile for the reds in the line. Apart from anything else, the PEWs could be grotesque, patchy, ugly reds underneath the white mask so by breeding the PEWs you'd be breeding those faults into your reds. Of course, they could always be the most beautiful, deep, even red underneath! :lol:

There are red breeders on the forum, hopefully someone will have a better idea than I do.

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It sounds like the parents were both carrying the c gene probably Cc and when bred together they produced a few cc mice which would be your PEWs. Continuing to breed them would of course carry on the line of cc in the genes so it just depends on your goals. Personally I would try to breed "true" meaning there aren't other colors popping up from strange loci combinations but some people actually need the cc genes to achieve their goals for instance a Himalayan needs c^h and c to be a himi...


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Beth, you would definitely not want to use Red-based Albino for Himalayan or Siamese. :lol:

I agree with Sarah that to use these PEW to breed with Fawn/Red would not be a wise choice. You just do not know what they look like "underneath." They could have unpigmented toes, noses or other faults and you wouldn't notice because you just see the PEW color.

Also, they should not be used for any albino line because if they are Red, they will become obese.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah that's what I get for thinking I know something after a glass of wine  :lol: Remind me not to make any breeding plans after 10 pm!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It only takes one glass for me, and then the bucks I take out to play with practice mind control on me and I find myself weakened to the telepathic messages they send saying, "Yes, put me in that tank. The one with the four nubile does. Yes, that's right, I belong in there, right now...."

I've caught myself nearly doing that on a couple of occasions.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sigh of relief...I thought I was the only one that happens too. Too bad you can't breed a PEW to a red and get pink mice!


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys !
You made me sure in this what I thought  
I will sale them as a pet mice


----------

